
Show HN: A simple daily budgeting tool for restaurant servers - wunderlust
http://tipout-app.herokuapp.com
======
wunderlust
This is a pretty basic product but it's got all the necessary functionality I
originally thought out for it.

The idea is to give restaurant servers (or really anyone who works for tips) a
simple, no-nonsense tool to track income & expenses and see their daily
spending budget.

This could be disastrous, but if you want to login and look around, you can
use username 'employee' with pw 'applesaucegingersnaps'. I guess we'll see
what happens if multiple people are logged in making edits at the same time!

When I was server, this is something I would've liked to have had. I haven't
done much market probing yet, but any critique is welcomed and encouraged, per
usual Show HN!

~~~
brudgers
The reason that employee:applesaucegingersnaps is necessary is that all your
hard work is buried behind a login page. I mean, anyone who reaches your
landing page is potentially pure gold. Sure they're also potentially a black
hat, but the business is making money. Don't put in friction. Don't make the
experience bad.

And by bad I think of how many people who work for tips are going to be
interested in typing all War and Peace of employee:applesaucegingersnaps. The
audience isn't HN'ers or investors. It's the real individuals you're trying to
make life better for.

Forget about marketing. Go out and show it to restaurant servers and people
who work for tips [or others who have variable income] make it good. Make it
useful. It's not about SEO trickification.

Good luck.

------
dionidium
This seems like a good way for servers to incriminate themselves for the near-
universal crime of tip under-reporting.

